# Dogs on Swiss trains



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Has anyone taken their dog to Switzerland at all, and could shed any light on what tickets are needed for train travel?

An internet search seems to indicate that if less than a foot in height to shoulder blade, then they can travel free if in a carrier of some description. Above that, apparently half fare.

Is that enforced? Would a child's SwissPass cover them? Since you get a Swiss Family Card (supposed to be free travel for children) with purchase of 2 x adult SwissPasses, would that suffice for the pooch (given a child is half fare).

I think Rudy's less than a foot high (would need to keep him still for long enough to measure him...he's very bouncy with all this snow), but chances of persuading him to sit in a carrier are minimal.

Confusing...


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Can't help with the Swiss Rail problem sorry. 

It might be worth while starting to teach Rudy to enjoy being in a carrier though :lol: 

The main thing of course is patience :wink: 
Let him find some treats that are in it so that it starts off as the most exciting toy ever. Keep this up for a while until he is happy to enter the carrier.
Move on to just asking him to pause in there for a second. Hold a treat on his nose to keep him still perhaps and then let him have it and come out again. Gradually extend the "pause" until he waits for a while to get the treat.
Keep playing the game until he chooses to go in and wait for a treat.

Give him toys to chew on while you shut him in for a second or two. Always let him out before he notices he has been shut in!

Eventually you should have a dog that happily goes in and enjoys being in there so that you can very gradually extend the time he spends waiting for the treat or toy :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

Here is a link for you - toggle down to the FAQ section.

http://www.eurorailways.com/kb/brochures/swiss/swiss_passes.pdf

Russell


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi

We took our dog on a couple of trains in Switzerland 2 years ago. The trains around Lauterbrunnen (up to Wengen) and the cable car up to Murren were both free for dogs and she is a welsh sheepdog so about average size. However we made a mistake with the train from Visp to Zermatt. I could not find any information on the platform at Visp and so paid for me and my husband at the machine and boarded the train. Halfway there the ticket inspector got on and asked for tickets and then asked for the ticket for the dog! We were charged £50 for our dog to travel nearly as much as the return ticket for us. We are not sure whether that was the normal charge or whether we were fined for not having a ticket. I tried to explain that the rest of Switzerland don't appear to charge for dogs and she agreed but they do on the Zermatt line unfortunatly.
My husband said he felt like letting the dog sit on the seat seeing as we had paid that much. He didn't though!

So just be aware, Swiss rail are very dog friendly but there are obviously exceptions, don't get caught out like us. It was a very scenic rail journey though however I don't think we will be repeating it (not with the dog anyway).

Regards

Lindybell


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Lindybell

It's Lauterbrunnen we'll be staying at so BOB/Jungfraubahn. Will stck with getting passes for me & Mrs R and ask at the ticket office about Rudy.

Paul


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi

The area around Lauterbrunnen is beautiful you will love it. Hope to go back ourselves at some point.

Best wishes

lindybell


----------

